# Canadian auction site



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey gang,
This as been posted before but wanted to mention it again.
Alot of people here know of aquabid.com. an USA based online auction of fish and supplies. Alot of people also frown upon the idea because no one ships to Canada. Well there is a Canadian online auction that no one seems to use. It is www.canadianaquariumconnection.com 
Everyone check it out and lets start using it This could be a great thing for use canadians!!

Gary


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have actually used this Canadian auction site. BTW, http://canadianaquariumconnection.com/ is the parent site. Their online auctions are listed under http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/ClassAuction/. My experience was very positive. Highly recommended!


----------

